# Milan più scarso dell'era Berlusconi?



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Settembre 2013)

Mi chiedevo, vedendo la partita di stasera, se veramente questo Milan non sia la squadra più scarsa degli ultimi anni negli undici titolari. A causa della mia relativa giovane età seguo il Milan da poco rispetto a persone più grandi del forum, ma a mia memoria non ricordo un Milan così scarso. Gente come Zapata, Zaccardo, Muntari, Birsa, Nocerino, Matri, Abbiati (discreto portiere ma ha un milione di anni ormai), Costant e un allenatore imbarazzante come Allegri tutti insieme in una stessa partita di Champions. Solo Balotelli e in parte De Jong e Mexes possono passare, ma il resto è una cosa indegna. Chiedo ai più "anziani" se nell'era di Berlusconi si sia vista una cosa del genere oppure abbiamo toccato il punto più basso degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Ciachi (18 Settembre 2013)

Assolutamente si! 
Certo ce stato qualche anno "povero" di qualità e risultati ma fortunatamente e' durato poco e cmq nn e' mai stato così scarso come questo!! 
Ma soprattutto considera che in quegli anni bui nn giocavamo la CL!! Vedere birsa,zaccardo,constant,muntari,nocerino etc etc in ciampions e' davvero imbarazzante!!!


----------



## esjie (18 Settembre 2013)

Il 97-98 è imbattibile


----------



## Ciachi (18 Settembre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Il 97-98 è imbattibile



Scherzi??

N. Ruolo	Giocatore
1 P	Sebastiano Rossi
2 D	Winston Bogarde[5]
3 D	Paolo Maldini (capitano)
4 C	Demetrio Albertini
5 D	Alessandro Costacurta
7 C	Edgar Davids[5]
8 D	Marcel Desailly
9 A	Patrick Kluivert
10 C	Dejan Savićević
11 A	Andreas Andersson[5]
12 P	Simone Braglia
13 C	Ibrahim Ba
14 A	George Weah
15 D	André Cruz
16 C	Jesper Blomqvist[6]
N. Ruolo	Giocatore	
17 C	Christian Ziege
18 A	Matteo Pelatti[6]
19 C	Giampiero Maini
20 C	Zvonimir Boban
21 D	Giuseppe Cardone
22 D	Daniele Daino
23 P	Massimo Taibi
24 D	Dario Smoje
26 D	Alberto Comazzi[7]
30 C	Leonardo
32 C	Roberto Donadoni
35 D	Steinar Nilsen
36 A	Maurizio Ganz[8]
37 D	Samir Beloufa[8]
38 A	Filippo Maniero[8]


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2013)

In assoluto.
Constant,Zaccardo,Nocerino,Zapata,Birsa tutta gente che fino a un anno e mezzo fa lottava per non retrocedere con torino chievo e parma. 
Poi gli altri sono normali, l'unico top e' Balotelli


----------



## esjie (18 Settembre 2013)

La classifica l'hai vista?


----------



## Ciachi (18 Settembre 2013)

La classifica di quest anno la vedremo alla fine!! Ma hai visto che gente c'era!?? E chi ce adesso????


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Settembre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> La classifica l'hai vista?


Secondo me quel Milan è migliore di quello che abbiamo ora. Considera che le squadre in A in quel periodo erano nettamente più forti di quelle di oggi.


----------



## Ciachi (18 Settembre 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me quel Milan è migliore di quello che abbiamo ora. Considera che le squadre in A in quel periodo erano nettamente più forti di quelle di oggi.



Assolutamente si! Il livello del calcio italiano adesso e nettamente più basso!! 
Ma poi stiamo parlando di Maldini,weah savicevic boban desailly Costacurta Albertini ....non ce paragone!!!!


----------



## esjie (18 Settembre 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me quel Milan è migliore di quello che abbiamo ora. Considera che le squadre in A in quel periodo erano nettamente più forti di quelle di oggi.



L'anno dopo la rosa era molto più scarsa, però poi abbiamo vinto lo scudetto, alla fine conta quello che si fa in campo.


----------



## AndrasWave (18 Settembre 2013)

La rosa non saprei. Di sicuro quella di stasera è una tra le più scarse scese in campo. Se poi ci mettiamo l'incredibile mediocrità dell'allenatore si può quasi dire che sia la più scarsa mai scesa a San Siro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2013)

aspetto prima di giudicare


----------



## Facciosnaooo (18 Settembre 2013)

L'anno scorso eravamo più scarsi per me...


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2013)

Non so se sia il più scarso, ma uno dei più scarsi di certo.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Il 97-98 è imbattibile



Già che in quella squadra ci fosse gente come Maldini, Costacurta, il Genio e Demetrio basterebbe per contrapporsi alla tuo intervento, non me ne volere. Concordo comunque col tema del topic: è il Milan più scarso dell'era nanesca. Gente come Birsa e Zaccardo fa davvero la differenza.


----------



## bmb (18 Settembre 2013)

Mi pare un po' ingiusto aprire certi topic con 9 titolari fuori.


----------



## esjie (18 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Già che in quella squadra ci fosse gente come Maldini, Costacurta, il Genio e Demetrio basterebbe per contrapporsi alla tuo intervento, non me ne volere. Concordo comunque col tema del topic: è il Milan più scarso dell'era nanesca. Gente come Birsa e Zaccardo fa davvero la differenza.



E allora niente, eravam fortissimi, 44 punti.


----------



## Belfast Boy (18 Settembre 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedevo, vedendo la partita di stasera, se veramente questo Milan non sia la squadra più scarsa degli ultimi anni negli undici titolari. A causa della mia relativa giovane età seguo il Milan da poco rispetto a persone più grandi del forum, ma a mia memoria non ricordo un Milan così scarso. Gente come Zapata, Zaccardo, Muntari, Birsa, Nocerino, Matri, Abbiati (discreto portiere ma ha un milione di anni ormai), Costant e un allenatore imbarazzante come Allegri tutti insieme in una stessa partita di Champions. Solo Balotelli e in parte De Jong e Mexes possono passare, ma il resto è una cosa indegna. Chiedo ai più "anziani" se nell'era di Berlusconi si sia vista una cosa del genere oppure abbiamo toccato il punto più basso degli ultimi anni.


No no...non ricordi il Milan con Giunti, Guly, Brncic a centrocampo e meglio non menzionare il resto. Il milan dal tecnico più scarso si, ma di rosa in senso assoluto, il seppur mediocre Zaccheroni ebbe di molto peggio (ah ecco Ziege)


----------



## BB7 (18 Settembre 2013)

Sicuramente il più scarso che io abbia mai visto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2013)

Zaccardo, Birsa, Muntari, Nocerino, Matri, Constant, io ancora non mi capacito...


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> E allora niente, eravam fortissimi, 44 punti.



Vabbè giocavamo in un campionato molto più forte, competitivo, dove le squadre italiane arrivavano sistematicamente in finale di coppa campioni. Cioè dimmi qualcuno della squadra attuale che giocherebbe in quel Milan, escluso Balo (forse).


----------



## ildemone85 (18 Settembre 2013)

milan scarsissimo, ma c'era pure quello del 2000 2001, con gente tipo giunti, pablo garcia, chamot


----------



## folletto (19 Settembre 2013)

L'11 titolare più scarso che io ricordi


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> milan scarsissimo, ma c'era pure quello del 2000 2001, con gente tipo giunti, pablo garcia, chamot



ma appunto però non giocavamo cosi male anche se era anche peggio quel milan c'era comunque sheva però noi dimentichiamo subito, troppo comodo dire che la squadra è scarsa e non dare colpa all'allenatore


----------



## esjie (19 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè giocavamo in un campionato molto più forte, competitivo, dove le squadre italiane arrivavano sistematicamente in finale di coppa campioni. Cioè dimmi qualcuno della squadra attuale che giocherebbe in quel Milan, escluso Balo (forse).



Mica siamo arrivato decimi perchè le altre erano fortissime, anzi in teoria la squadra era data favorita per lo scudetto. Siamo arrivati decimi perchè facevamo pena. In finale di Coppa Campioni ci arrivava solo la Juve. Abbiam perso 5-0 con la Roma, 2-1 in casa col Lecce di Govedarica, abbiam perso la Coppa Italia per mano di Gottardi 

Più pena di così non si poteva fare, conta poco che i nomi siano stellari se poi si fanno infinocchiare da Martusciello, l'anno dopo abbiam vinto lo Scudo con Sala e Guglieminpietro.


----------



## Marilson (19 Settembre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Il 97-98 è imbattibile



ti confondi con il 96/97. L'anno dopo sfiorammo per poco la Coppa Italia, dopo aver vinto la finale di andata con un gollonzo di weah su rinvio di rossi allo scadere, mentre al ritorno perdemmo malamente a roma (segnò Nesta, ndr). Quella stessa Coppa Italia ci vide protagonisti di un delizioso 5-0 all'Inter.. non fu certamente l'anno più nero.


----------



## Belfast Boy (19 Settembre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> In finale di Coppa Campioni ci arrivava solo la Juve.


E sistematicamente perdeva da squadre indegne come il Dortmund con Ziegler e l'ex Sousa


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Mica siamo arrivato decimi perchè le altre erano fortissime, anzi in teoria la squadra era data favorita per lo scudetto. Siamo arrivati decimi perchè facevamo pena. In finale di Coppa Campioni ci arrivava solo la Juve. Abbiam perso 5-0 con la Roma, 2-1 in casa col Lecce di Govedarica, abbiam perso la Coppa Italia per mano di Gottardi
> 
> Più pena di così non si poteva fare, conta poco che i nomi siano stellari se poi si fanno infinocchiare da Martusciello, l'anno dopo abbiam vinto lo Scudo con Sala e Guglieminpietro.



Beh c'era l'inter di Ronaldo che avrebbe sollevato la Uefa a Parigi contro la Lazio, il Parma di Crespo e la Lazio di Nedved che nel '99 avrebbero conquistato rispettivamente Uefa e C.Coppe. Per me sulla carta non c'è paragone. Non eravamo una brutta squadra, solo che siamo incappati in un anno orribile. Infatti col solo Bierhoff in più ( e Guly) abbiamo festeggiato il 16° tricolore l'anno seguente. Quindi ritengo molto più scarso il Milan odierno.


----------



## alexrossonero (19 Settembre 2013)

Non siamo scarsi, ma la scarsa organizzazione, una preparazione atletica che definirei MISTERIOSA, la mancanza di un vero progetto tattico e la sensazione di precarietà data dal mercato anno dopo anno fanno si che squadre tecnicamente inferiori ci sovrastino. 
Prendi questa squadra, metti i giocatori migliori nel loro ruolo naturale e dai fiducia ad alcuni giovani messi un po' da parte e se la gioca per i primi tre posti.


----------



## Nivre (19 Settembre 2013)

Per quanto riguarda il gioco, di certo e il Milan più scarso che io abbia mai visto. Cioè, una roba ignobile. Persino nella categoria dilettanti trovi un gioco decente.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Settembre 2013)

il 97/98 ma anche il 96/97 furono epici.


----------



## Serginho (19 Settembre 2013)

A livello di risultati il 96 e 97 furono i più tragici, ma a mio avviso fu perché venivamo da un lungo periodo di successi e la squadra aveva pagato un po' la mancanza di fame e la fine di due cicli gloriosi. Ma a livello tecnico quella di oggi è sicuramente tra le peggiori se non la peggiore


----------



## esjie (19 Settembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ti confondi con il 96/97. L'anno dopo sfiorammo per poco la Coppa Italia, dopo aver vinto la finale di andata con un gollonzo di weah su rinvio di rossi allo scadere, mentre al ritorno perdemmo malamente a roma (segnò Nesta, ndr). Quella stessa Coppa Italia ci vide protagonisti di un delizioso 5-0 all'Inter.. non fu certamente l'anno più nero.



Nel 96/97 almeno all'inizio eravamo in gioco, l'anno dopo non siamo mai entrati in zona uefa...cmq è difficile scegliere il peggio, 2 oscenità, ancora più ingiustificabili di quest'anno dato che avevamo dei campionissimi.


----------



## ROQ (19 Settembre 2013)

quello del 96 doveva essere uno dei più forti con grande presentazione degli olandesi, riecheggiando bestemmie sul periodo Sacchiano, e poi flopparono tutti (con Davids che rinasce alla Juve e diventa un top player, come sapevo -.-) anche il Milan di Zac era parecchio scarso e forse peggio di quello attuale hahaha , tutto sommato oggi con un allenatore appena subnormale ce la potremmo giocare


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Settembre 2013)

Il Milan dell'anno scorso è stato quello più scarso dell'era di B.
Comunque siamo arrivati terzi, in altre annate abbiamo fatto molto peggio.
Bisogna anche tenere in considerazione che mezza formazione titolare è infortunata (molti di questi giocatori sono assolutamente fondamentali per l'equilibrio della squadra).
La squadra titolare di quest'anno non è di certo fenomenale ovviamente (e il confronto con i Milan che hanno vinto tutto è impietoso), però non la trovo nemmeno così tanto pessima.
A livello di gioco, questo è sicuramente il Milan peggiore degli ultimi 25 anni, questo sì.


----------



## tequilad (19 Settembre 2013)

'97/98 fu una stagione molto sfortunata ma la rosa attuale è nettamente inferiore a quella!


----------



## rossovero (19 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> '97/98 fu una stagione molto sfortunata ma la rosa attuale è nettamente inferiore a quella!



.


----------



## Ciachi (19 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> '97/98 fu una stagione molto sfortunata ma la rosa attuale è nettamente inferiore a quella!



Ariq8


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2013)

siamo il peggior milan del dopoguerra più in generale

ci va bene che il livello del calcio italiano è ridicolo, avessimo avuto la stessa squadra 15 anni fa si finiva in B senza troppe pretese, visto che retrocedevano le ultime 4 e il campionato era da 18, nel 96/97 finimmo con 6 punti dalla zona rossa

e il punto è che l'anno scorso ancora il livello era bassissimo, quest'anno tra i vari grandi mercati delle squadre top siamo finiti ancora più indietro, insomma se l'anno scorso la differenza non si è notata quest'anno verrà fuori in tutta la sua magnificenza

per il campionato pronostico non più di un 7° posto a essere ottimista


----------



## Alkampfer (19 Settembre 2013)

ho 30 anni, seguo il milan da quando ne ho 6, ed a me è venuta la pelle d'oca.


----------



## Djici (19 Settembre 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> quello del 96 doveva essere uno dei più forti con grande presentazione degli olandesi, riecheggiando bestemmie sul periodo Sacchiano, e poi flopparono tutti (con Davids che rinasce alla Juve e diventa un top player, come sapevo -.-) anche il Milan di Zac era parecchio scarso e forse peggio di quello attuale hahaha , tutto sommato oggi con un allenatore appena subnormale ce la potremmo giocare



il milan di zac aveva 
rossi/abbiati
maldini
costacurta
sala/n'gotty
helveg
boban/ambrosini
albertini
guly/ziege
leonardo
weah
bierhoff

quasi impossibile trovare 1 giocatore nella rosa attuale che e piu forte di un giocatore di zac.

solo de sciglio potrebbe prendere il posto di uno tra helveg/guly.
neanche elsha e balotelli possono competere...


----------



## Morghot (19 Settembre 2013)

A mani bassissime, neanche c'è da pensarci.


----------



## Djici (19 Settembre 2013)

quello di quest'anno deve essere migliore rispetto a quello dell'anno scorso per diversi motivi :
1) de sciglio non e piu una sorpresa ma una certezza
2) constant dovrebbe essere migliore perche conosce meglio il ruolo
3) la coppia mexes-zapata si conosce meglio
4) de jong e disponibile
5) poli>flamini
6) balo lo abbiamo da settembre


tutto questo e la teoria... invece sembriamo ancora piu scarsi di dodici mesi fa.
una cosa assurda.

un gioco da mettere i brividi...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Settembre 2013)

Il Milan più scarso dell'era Berlusconi è quello dell'anno scorso...

Quello di quest'anno è leggermente meglio, secondo me.

Quello di Zac è nettamente più forte, in difesa avevamo due giocatori fenomenali come Maldini e Costacurta, mentre Sala fece una stagione ad altissimi livelli. Avevamo Boban, Weah, Leonardo... era un Milan che aveva dei giocatori di qualità e una difesa solida.


----------



## Gekyn (19 Settembre 2013)

Più che Milan piu scarso direi il Milan più brutto da vedere! Non mi ricordo di partite così brutte del Milan come in questo periodo!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Settembre 2013)

ricordo i milan di Zaccheroni 98+99 e 99+2000 con un centrocampo di zappatori con De Ascentis , giunti Maini Guly e un gattuso ancora giovane , ma come hanno detto altri era un milan comunque con Baresi Sheva ecc

ANche il primo milan di Berlusconi 86-87 era ancora abbastanza scarso aveva ancora Hateley e Wilkins come stranieri e aveva Donadoni e MAssaro giovanissimi, gli olandesi arrivarono l'anno seguente

Comunque la verità e che Berlusconi non investe pesantemente nel Milan dagli anni 90
dal 2000 in poi gli unici investimenti costosi sono stati Nesta Inzaghi Rui costa e Pato, in anni in cui le italiane spendevano e spandevano ancora
il resto sono stati o scambi con l'inter Seedorf e Pirlo
o intuizioni come Kaka e Thiago Silva e ElSha o vecchie glorie pagate uno sproposito come ingaggi ma con cartellini a basso prezzo: Cafu Ronaldo Ronaldinho lo stesso Ibra
Lo stesso Balotelli è stato acquistato perche economicamente vantaggioso e dopo cessioni molto pesanti

Insomma nulla rispetto agli investimenti di Juve e Inter


----------



## Marilson (20 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> '97/98 fu una stagione molto sfortunata ma la rosa attuale è nettamente inferiore a quella!



il semplice fatto di avere in rosa Savicevic, Boban e Leonardo dice tutto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Settembre 2013)

Non solo il più scarso ma anche il più noioso e il più apatico.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Settembre 2013)

Fare paragoni con il passato è molto difficile, io sono convinto che il Milan con la formazione tipo dell'anno scorso più Poli e un centrale difensivo di buon livello sarebbe arrivato senza problemi tra le prime tre (ricordiamo l'andamento da primato che abbiamo avuto da dicembre in poi).
I problemi sono due: 1. cambio di modulo; 2. infortuni.
Il vantaggio di portare avanti un ciclo è che dal punto di vista tattico la squadra ha già un'impostazione solida, e invece noi siamo ripartiti da capo. Gli infortuni stanno portando a mettere in campo un centrocampo osceno e impresentabile a certi livelli.

Abbiati, Abate, Mexes, Zapata, De Sciglio, Montolivo, De Jong, Poli, Kakà, El Shaarawy, Balotelli. Per me questo Milan non è peggio di altri visti in passato, senza tornare troppo indietro basta andare al campionato 2000/2001. Con il 4-3-3 dell'anno scorso e senza infortuni saremmo abbastanza competitivi pur con le solite immobilità societarie e il solito scarico di responsabilità tra società, allenatore e il mondo che è cattivo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Settembre 2013)

Anche perchè STORICAMENTE si vince coi centrali forti, almeno in Serie A. Noi abbiamo due centrali pietosi.


----------



## Mithos (20 Settembre 2013)

Quello dell'anno scorso penso sia il più scarso cmq sia quest'anno che lo scorso un filo conduttore c'è: il non gioco.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2013)

Come ha già detto qualcuno. Quello dell'anno scorso è stato il Milan più scarso, qualcosa di imbarazzante. Quello di quest'anno è il secondo più scarsi. Come dice antenna "Siamo sempre nel podio" cit


----------



## Aragorn (22 Settembre 2013)

Il Milan più scarso dell'era Berlusconi? semplice rispondere a questa domanda: quello dell'anno prossimo. E quest'altr'anno la risposta alla medesima domanda sarà sempre la stessa: quello dell'anno prossimo. E via così fino a quando non cambieremo proprietà.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Il Milan più scarso dell'era Berlusconi? semplice rispondere a questa domanda: quello dell'anno prossimo. E quest'altr'anno la risposta alla medesima domanda sarà sempre la stessa: quello dell'anno prossimo. E via così fino a quando non cambieremo proprietà.



Hai ragione ....ogni anno è sempre peggio....


----------

